# Urgent help needed about Ottawa/Gatineau



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello All,

Greetings to all, I hope are are doing fine. 

I need this forum's help to understand few things about Ottawa/Gatineau Area. Please help!!!

I have got a Job offer from Gatineau based company and they are doing my Temp Work Permit for Qubec. Regarding that I have few queries:

1. Is it possible to live in Ottawa and work in Gatineau on Qubec Work Permit? if yes then to which state I will pay my income tax? 

2. If living in Ottawa while Qubec work permit is not possible then can I file my federal PR while living in Gatineau after one year?

3. How much will be a good salary to live a good life then Ottawa/Gatineau area for software engineer? 

4. How is health care system of Gatineau Area?

Please help me in this, I really appreciate this.

Thanks and Regards,

Rahul


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

1. In Canada we do not have states we have Provinces.
2. I have no idea what you are asking. 
3. Check the listings in local search engines like kijiji or google.
4. You will need your own healthcare before you come. Residency is 3 months.


----------



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Sir for your quick reply, I really appreciate that. I really need help this time. 

First I am sorry for calling state instead of Provinces. I was not aware of it. So please ignore my ignorance .

Let me elaborate my question. 

1. Actually I want to know if I get Qubec work Permit, then can I live in Ottawa? Or it is necessary to live in Qubec only if you have Qubec work permit? I hope I made my question clear. 

2. Can I file my Canada PR while living in Qubec after one year? or I have to file only Qubec PR if I am living in Qubec? 

Regards,

Rahul


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, it is possible to work in Gatineau, Quebec and live in Ottawa, Ontario.... as far as income tax is concerned, I believe you may have to complete returns for both the *Province* of Quebec (where the income was earned) _and_ the _*Province*_ of Ontario (where you would be resident.

As far as healthcare goes, you would be covered by the province in which you reside for care... this would be the province of Ontario, if you are living in Ottawa or Quebec, if you live in Gatineau. Healthcare in Canada is generally good... one must pay a monthly premium (it is the law) but some job offers include full medical cover (ie the employer pays the premium, but you have to pay income tax on the value of how much is paid on your behalf)... eye care, dental, and prescription medicines are generally _not_ covered by the provincial medical plan, but you are free to take out extended medical insurance, at your own expense, to help with costs... again, employers may take out this cover for you... they are NOT obliged to pay for it, but some do as a recruitment/retention perk.


----------



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Much WestCoastCanadianGirl, You rock...I really appreciate your reply. 

If you don't mind can I ask few more questions:

1. May I know how much approximate money I need monthly to live happily with my family of 4 (Me, wife and 2 daughters). I mean happily means good family life.

2. How is the weather in Ottawa, I am getting different opinions about it, some people are really scaring me. Would you mind letting me know your experience about it. 

3. What are the day care rates in Ottawa and how tough to get admission into it? 

I know I am asking so much but I hope you would not mind. 


Regards,

Rahul


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) It would depend on what you mean by "good family life"... this will give you an example about the cost of living comparisons between Bangalore and Ottawa.

2) Weather is cold in the winter and fairly hot and humid in the summer. 

3) I don't know what the daycare rates are in Ontario (or Canada, for that matter), as I have never lived there (I don't live in Canada at the moment) and day care is private (i.e. _you_ pay to have your children attend) but regulated by the province... have a look here for more information.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

rahul123b said:


> Thanks Much WestCoastCanadianGirl, You rock...I really appreciate your reply.
> 
> If you don't mind can I ask few more questions:
> 
> ...


1. Check out rents Apartments & Condos for Sale or Rent in Gatineau | Real Estate | Kijiji Classifieds
Factor in utilities $400 a month at least
2. https://weatherspark.com/averages/28316/Ottawa-Ontario-Canada
3. https://weatherspark.com/averages/28316/Ottawa-Ontario-Canada

Really this is all available very easily by using google. I'm not sure you have a real idea about his area, do you speak French? Is this viable for your family?
I'm not patronizing you but please why this area and not somewhere else?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It's possible to live in Ottawa and work in Gatineau - the Ottawa River divides the Ontario half and the Quebec half of the National Capital Region.

It is also possible to get away with just speaking English in the area... it might be helpful to know _some_ French (basic, everyday phrases) but if you don't know the language, it's not going to be utter doom for you.


----------



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

@WestCoastCanadianGirl Thanks again for your prompt reply.

@conflict73, Thanks a lot for your reply. I am little scared that is why I thought of asking this to this forum. No we don't speak French. That is why I thought of living in Ottawa instead of Gatineau. Will it be real tough to survive if I don't know french?

I also agree that I can find everything on google but there different people have different opinions and I think forum us genuine. So I thought of posting it here. 

About why this area not some other area, I got offer from a Gatineau based company only 
so I have no other options. 

Regards,

Rahul


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It's possible to live in Ottawa and work in Gatineau - the Ottawa River divides the Ontario half and the Quebec half of the National Capital Region.
> 
> It is also possible to get away with just speaking English in the area... it might be helpful to know _some_ French (basic, everyday phrases) but if you don't know the language, it's not going to be utter doom for you.


I agree WestCoastCanadianGirl about the language, if you're looking for housing etc though the link I posted has lots of French in it and there will be a barrier for moving forward.


----------

